# Can Anyone Back This Up?



## SicksPackStang (Nov 15, 2007)

This is my setup that I am planning on making over the weekend.
It will be a drip system. 

The plywood will be covered in mylar before placing the pots.

I will drill a few holes in the side of the pots for oxygen.

The 8'' Pots will be filled with hydroton and a 3.5'' rockwool cube. The rockwool will be sitting flush with the rocks at the top of the pot. Later I will add a layer of hydroton on top.

The drip lines will be 1'' over the net pots.

Let me know if anyone sees any problems with this setup. Thanks.



> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


from...http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 15, 2007)

sounds good, but i think you will have a heat problem with a 1000w hps


----------



## SicksPackStang (Nov 15, 2007)

even running a cool light hood? thanks hick, i wasnt aware of that rule and couldnt get the resize looking good at all, but thank you.


----------

